

Wanted: A Bug Spit Robot - snakedyourwave
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6184/563.full#sec-3

======
snakedyourwave
Their Campaign Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VblazNXcHFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VblazNXcHFg)

As I understand it, there are two reasons as to why they've turned to
crowdfunding. One, large funding bodies are more concerned with the vaccine's
clinical trials right now, and will worry about scale up of vaccine production
when the time comes. Two, with respect to reason one (and the ignorance of the
aforementioned funding bodies), Sanaria wants to do all it can to keep vaccine
production costs down and vaccine supply high so that the eventual price/dose
in a developing context is as low as possible, hence the development of a
dissection robot.

The CEO has also mentioned on various interviews/IAmA that the price/dose for
the US Military and avg. Western traveler will be significantly more expensive
in order to help keep the price down for underserved populations.
([http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1k164k/iama_stephen_l_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1k164k/iama_stephen_l_...))

